# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Gleb, robot courier, Sberbank Robotics Laboratory, Sberbank, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Sberbank Robotics Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Sberbank Bank shows off new AI assistants “Elena” and “Gleb” to Prime Minister Medvedev!

Dec 14, 2019




> An electronic nurse, which can relieve a doctor of paperwork, a system of unmanned control of trams, commuter trains, and combine harvesters, and AI that can identify a fraudulent transaction among billions were demonstrated to Dmitry Medvedev today at Sberbank's exhibition of innovative products. The state is going to use digital developments to interact with people and businesses.

----------


## Airicist

Робот-курьер Глеб. Сбербанк

Feb 22, 2020




> Робот-курьер для автономной доставки малых грузов в офисных помещениях. Разработано в Лаборатории робототехники Сбербанка.

----------

